# [Sondage] Linux Desktop

## bobbix

Salut,

Un sondage, toutes distributions confondues a été ouvert : http://www.desktoplinux.com/cgi-bin/survey/survey.cgi?id=0821200617613

Bobbix

----------

## CryoGen

Voila, c'est fait  :Smile: 

Ce n'est pas long du tout  :Wink:  N'hesitez pas!

----------

## sireyessire

effectivement c'est pas très long, mais bon les choix sont loins d'être exhaustifs.   :Confused: 

----------

## idodesuke

Ubuntu a fait péter le score!

3% entre debian et gentoo, je pensais gentoo plus populaire... mais quand même la 3ème distrib' pour le moment   :Very Happy:  juste derrière la Debian.

----------

## deja_pris

Gentoo est souvent plus populaire que ce genre de sondages ne le montre, simplement parce que bien des gentooistes ne prennent pas le temps d'aller voter, [troll]contrairement aux ubuntuiens qui n'ont que ca à faire [/troll]. La preuve, meme les sondages avec un gros post-it dans les forums gentoo (genre election des userrep) n'enregistrent qu'un taux de participation mediocre...

----------

## kwenspc

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Gentoo est souvent plus populaire que ce genre de sondages ne le montre, simplement parce que bien des gentooistes ne prennent pas le temps d'aller voter, [troll]contrairement aux ubuntuiens qui n'ont que ca à faire [/troll]. La preuve, meme les sondages avec un gros post-it dans les forums gentoo (genre election des userrep) n'enregistrent qu'un taux de participation mediocre...

 

tu peus enlever les balises troll, ce n'en est pas un   :Laughing: 

----------

## deja_pris

Bin si, ils passent quand meme pas mal de temps a ecrire des sms sur leur forum...

Bon j'arrete   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## anigel

Allez, pour une fois qu'un sondage n'est pas aussi long qu'un jour sans pain, j'ai pris 3 minutes pour y répondre.

Si je devais relever un point particulier concernant ce sondage, c'est le score de GNOME, pour le moment devant KDE. Preuve s'il en est que malgré la polémique récente sur la politique de GNOME de conserver un bureau minimaliste (ou simpliste, selon le point de vue), ce bureau a  toujours autant de succès   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## kopp

Hop, c'est fait aussi, histoire de donner un petit coup de pouce insignifiant à Gentoo.

Concernant la popularité de Gnome, c'est peut-être à mettre en corrélation avec la popularité d'Ubuntu, non ? C'est quand même le bureau par défaut et je pense que ça joue (C'est pas le défaut aussi sur Fedora d'ailleurs ?). Puis, malgré les conseils de Linus et autres, d'autres distributions continues à se tourner vers Gnome (je pense à Suse), c'est donc la preuve que c'est un environnement valable et qui plait.

----------

## gbetous

Gentoo 3e distrib !!! Là, je m'y attendais pas !

Preuve quand même que Linux reste un truc de Geek (parce que pour choisir Gentoo, faut vraiment avoir que ça à foutre   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## anigel

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Concernant la popularité de Gnome, c'est peut-être à mettre en corrélation avec la popularité d'Ubuntu, non ?

 

Chuuuuuut !

Ca me fait beaucoup de peine ce que tu me dis là  :Laughing:  !

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  (parce que pour choisir Gentoo, faut vraiment avoir que ça à foutre   )

 

si ÇA c'est pas un troll...

merci du "faut vraiment avoir que ça à foutre". (Personellement je bosse avec gentoo depuis 4 ans et non je n'ai pas que ça à foutre, 

je suis même assez pris par mon travail)

bon allez hop je te pousse vers la sortie --> [] (pour une fois que je ne me sors pas ^^)

----------

## deja_pris

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  Puis, malgré les conseils de Linus et autres, d'autres distributions continues à se tourner vers Gnome (je pense à Suse), c'est donc la preuve que c'est un environnement valable et qui plait.

 

La preuve, le LiveCD Gentoo 2006.0 est sous gnome...

----------

## gbetous

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> merci du "faut vraiment avoir que ça à foutre". (Personellement je bosse avec gentoo depuis 4 ans et non je n'ai pas que ça à foutre, je suis même assez pris par mon travail)

 

ouuuh le susceptible  :Mr. Green: 

moi aussi j'utilise Gentoo depuis pas mal de temps, mais je me vois vraiment pas la conseiller à qqu'un d'autre qu'un geek qui va a-dô-rer compiler lui-même ce qu'il a sur la machine, et bouziller lui-même ses fichiers de config (au lieu d'avoir un zoli utilitaire qui les bouzille à sa place).

Gentoo power   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> merci du "faut vraiment avoir que ça à foutre". (Personellement je bosse avec gentoo depuis 4 ans et non je n'ai pas que ça à foutre, je suis même assez pris par mon travail) 
> 
> ouuuh le susceptible 
> ...

 

mouais mais j'ai beau utiliser Gentoo je ne me vois pas comme un geek. En fait je crois que mon attrait de gentoo ne vient pas du fait que je puisse tout compiler, ça vient surtout de la manière dont sont gérer les paquets (les dépendances, les stables/instables) etc... bref : portage quoi. Les paquets seraient pré-compliés que ça ne changerait rien à mon avis sur gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## deja_pris

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  je ne me vois pas comme un geek. 

 

Tu as quand meme ecrit un jour

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> si ça foire c'est ptet parce que ton /usr/src/linux (qui est un lien symbolique) ne pointe pas vers le bon rep source de ton nouyau linux. les drivers nvidia ont besoin des bon entêtes linux (linux-headers) pour s'installer à partir du noyau que tu utilises.
> 
> fait un ls -l /usr/src/linuxx pour voir cela
> 
> ensuite si c bon va dans ta conf noyau : as tu mis le support agpgart? (en dur ou en module peu importe) as tu séléctionné le bon chip qui gère ton agp?
> ...

 

Un être humain normal serait incapable de dire ca ; tu es donc un geek   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Un être humain normal serait incapable de dire ca ; tu es donc un geek  

 

 :Shocked:  où t'es allés pécher ça? ça date! En témoigne la ligne qui parle du fichier "kernel-2.4". À cette époque je devais être encore sur ma GeForce Mx400 (oui parce que depuis je suis full ati, donc je ne parle plus d'nvidia ^^)

----------

## deja_pris

 *Quote:*   

> Posté le: Dim Nov 02, 2003 12:09 am

 

^^

Quand je cherche un truc, je le trouve (;, en l'occurence je cherchais un post de toi en langage semi-humain, parce que le coup d'un gars qui est sous gentoo depuis 4 ans et qui en est à plus de 2000 posts mais qui dit que c'est pas un geek j'ai pas trouvé ca tres credible    :Laughing:  .

Enfin, si tu le dis ca doit etre vrai  (;

----------

## l_arbalette

moi, je suis pas un geek, pas un pro non plus de Linux...je viens de m'y mettre justement pour apprendre. Et Gentoo me semblait un bon choix pour ça (ça se confirme). En plus, je trouve que Portage, c'est vraiment bien foutu (je vais pas réécrire ce qui a été dit sur stable/instable etc...)

Par contre, il est vrai que j'ai "vendu" Linux à un copain (avec des arguments foireux style c'est gratuit, y a pas de virus, c'est à jour rapidement en cas de bug, et tout et tout)...

Mais là, je suis dans la m___de, parce que s'il veut que je lui installe quelquechose, je me vois pas lui mettre Gentoo....et comme j'ai jamais touché à rien d'autre.....

Mais Gentoo n°3, je m'y attendais pas : c'est cool !

----------

## kwenspc

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> parce que le coup d'un gars qui est sous gentoo depuis 4 ans et qui en est à plus de 2000 posts mais qui dit que c'est pas un geek j'ai pas trouvé ca tres credible    .
> ...

 

eh j'avais pas vu que j'étais passés à + 2000 posts!  champagne pour tout le monde!

----------

## kopp

Il y a des gens qui aiment creuser sur le forum pour déterrer des vieux dossiers...

Anigel : ne t'en fais pas, si je tiens un tel discours c'est quand même que je suis pro-GNOME, que j'utilise de manière exclusive.

Et Même si c'est triste de se dire que c'est peut-être pas le plus utilisé, il faut garder à l'esprit que la qualité d'un programme n'est pas toujours proportionnel avec son nombre (et proportion) d'utilisateurs... (je pense bien entendu à un certain système de (sous)exploitation)

EDIT . youpi du champagne !

 Sinon, concernant les nombres de messages, c'est pas non plus à mettre (trop) en correspondance avec le quotient de geekitude :

J'ai une vie sociale (modérée mais euh, bon...) et je suis loin d'avoir de grosse connaissances de Linux, et malgré ça, j'ai presque 1500 messages

(bon, je veux pas dire que kwenspc est un idiot hein, il ne faut pas mal interpréter mon propos hein !  :Wink: )

----------

## blasserre

 *kopp wrote:*   

> J'ai une vie sociale (modérée mais euh, bon...) et je suis loin d'avoir de grosse connaissances de Linux

   :Shocked: 

Ha ba c'est sympa de nous le dire !

maintenant qu'on a tous voté pour toi, t'aurais pu le faire plus tôt.... Bravo !   :Twisted Evil: 

(non je veux juste te féliciter pour le userrep, j'ai tilté que ce matin pour les résultats   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## kwenspc

ah c'est pour ça qu'il est tout rose le kopp  :Smile: 

----------

## deja_pris

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   J'ai une vie sociale (modérée mais euh, bon...) et je suis loin d'avoir de grosse connaissances de Linux  
> 
> Ha ba c'est sympa de nous le dire !
> 
> 

 

Mais il l'avait deja dit :

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Dans tous les cas, comme dit dans la GWN de cette semaine, (je file pas de lien, j'suis à la bourre en traduction et j'ai pas fini celle de la semaine dernière !)
> 
> il ne semble pas que ce soit nécessaire d'être un guru de Gentoo pour officier en tant que reprensentant ! Les aptitudes nécessaires sont plus celle de la discussion, de l'argumentation et de l'exposition des idées, qu'on soit en accord avec ou pas, ainsi que l'écoute !

 

Bon, je range ma pelle pour aujourd'hui, marre de déterrer les vieux topics ^^

----------

## kopp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ah c'est pour ça qu'il est tout rose le kopp 

 

Mais euh, comme je l'ai déjà dit à Anigel, c'est pas rose, c'est magenta, MA-GEN-TA euh !

 :Embarassed: 

(Bon, c'est pas nous qu'on a choisi)

Et j'avais certainement prévenu (comme le dit le nouveau texte déterré de deja_pris même si c'est pas très explicite) que je n'étais pas un guru  :Wink: 

----------

## idodesuke

ouaip mais bon tous les gurus disent ça donc va savoir   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

Il est super ce thread je me suis jamais autant bidonner en si peu de temps   :Laughing: 

Je suis allé voté ce matin très tôt.

----------

## Enlight

J'appuye kwenspc! Pour moi un geek c'est un gars que t'arrives pas à décoler du pc même en lui proposant un bonne bière etc... me sens pas geek non plus.

(edit : au fait kwen, c'est parti?)

----------

## anigel

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   ah c'est pour ça qu'il est tout rose le kopp  
> 
> Mais euh, comme je l'ai déjà dit à Anigel, c'est pas rose, c'est magenta, MA-GEN-TA euh !

 

Non, mais il te va bien ce rose, kopp  :Laughing: . Le style layette, c'est sympa aussi ! Sans compter que ton histoire de magenta, personne n'y croit un instant, j'en veux pour preuve cet article de wikipedia. Surtout que le magenta de wikipedia, perso...Ben je le trouve un peu rose quand même  :Laughing:  !

----------

## titoucha

Et puis c'est la mode de faire resortir son côté féminin   :Laughing: 

----------

## PabOu

 *kopp wrote:*   

> (Bon, c'est pas nous qu'on a choisi)

 

Si ça vous gène, c'est VOTRE job d'aller trouver les admins du forum :)

Votre job c'est bien de faire la relation entre users et devs, non ? Et vous n'êtes pas en partie des users ? Alors exposez votre problème à vous même (entre-vous) et puis donnez le résultat du "sondage d'utilisateurs à propos de la couleur magenta pour les userrep" aux personnes compétentes ;)

----------

## blasserre

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   (Bon, c'est pas nous qu'on a choisi) 
> 
> Si ça vous gène, c'est VOTRE job d'aller trouver les admins du forum 
> 
> Votre job c'est bien de faire la relation entre users et devs, non ? Et vous n'êtes pas en partie des users ? Alors exposez votre problème à vous même (entre-vous) et puis donnez le résultat du "sondage d'utilisateurs à propos de la couleur magenta pour les userrep" aux personnes compétentes 

 

 :Laughing: 

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Et puis c'est la mode de faire resortir son côté féminin  

 

ne trouvant plus de reproductrices (consentantes) pour perpétuer l'espèce, la branche des gurus poilus s'étiola et disparut...

une nouvelle espèce émergeait : les geeks métrosexuels

vous êtes l'avenir de notre monde les gars !

----------

## deja_pris

Si c'est pour perpetuer l'espece y'a pas besoin qu'elles soient consentantes hein...

Et puis geek et sexuel dans la meme phrase ca fait bizarre...

----------

## yuk159

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   ah c'est pour ça qu'il est tout rose le kopp  
> 
> Mais euh, comme je l'ai déjà dit à Anigel, c'est pas rose, c'est magenta, MA-GEN-TA euh ! 
> 
> Non, mais il te va bien ce rose, kopp . Le style layette, c'est sympa aussi ! Sans compter que ton histoire de magenta, personne n'y croit un instant, j'en veux pour preuve cet article de wikipedia. Surtout que le magenta de wikipedia, perso...Ben je le trouve un peu rose quand même  !

 

Ce sont les canaux RVB qui donne cette teinte "rose", c'est vrai que des trois couleurs primaires c'est celle qui ce raproche le moins des couleurs tradi, ça s'arrange un peu à l'impression, mais c'est pas ça non plus  :Wink: 

Les valeur du Magenta en RVB sont : 255 0 255 et celles du "logo" User Rep sont : 193 60 195 donc ce ne sont pas les mème teintes et je serais assez d'accord pour dire qu'elle est plus rose que Magenta.

Mais t'inquiète pas koop, on t'aime, mème en rose   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *titoucha wrote:*   Et puis c'est la mode de faire resortir son côté féminin   
> 
> ne trouvant plus de reproductrices (consentantes) pour perpétuer l'espèce, la branche des gurus poilus s'étiola et disparut...
> ...

 

Tu ferrais don de ton cerveau à la science   :Idea: 

----------

## blasserre

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu ferrais don de ton cerveau à la science  

 

trop tard ! je l'ai dèja donné à la science fiction

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eh j'avais pas vu que j'étais passés à + 2000 posts!  champagne pour tout le monde!

 

Félicitations, tu es devenu quelqu'un de meilleur.

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> eh j'avais pas vu que j'étais passés à + 2000 posts!  champagne pour tout le monde! 
> 
> Félicitations, tu es devenu quelqu'un de meilleur.

 

C'est bizarre, je n'en suis pas vraiment convaincu   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Il turisto

Pour revenir au sujet ... (pas taper svp  :Smile: ).

Perso la première fois que j'ai vu kde je me suis dis : jamais je n'utiliserais linux pour moin desktop (laptop). Et un jour un ami m'a dis : tu n'aimes pas kde à a cause de?

Moi : Ben c trop lourd, trop de trucs installés. Ce n'est pas dans mon esprit ni dans celui de gentoo. Moi je veux un truc simple, clair et qui fais seulement ce qu'il dois faire.

Lui : Essaye gnome

Moi : (sans conviction) ok j'essayerais.

Le soir même je testais gnome pour ne plus jamais m'en séparer. Cela fais genre 15 ou 16 mois que je fais du linux. Exclusivement sous gentoo. Et +/- 14 mois que j'installe gentoo sur mes laptops et desktop avec un bureau gnome.

Gnome c'est léger et ca fais tout ce dont j'ai besoin et j'espère que jamais ils vont tomber dans l'esprit kde. Si ca venait à être le cas (j'ai déjà vu une méga interface d'admin qui va pas me plaire) je me tournerait surement vers un autre gestionnaire de fenêtre (e17?).

----------

## lesourbe

if ($xgl) xfce4++

else fluxbox++

----------

## zuluxxx

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> if ($xgl) xfce4++
> 
> else fluxbox++

 

if ($Core 2 Duo E6300 & $Nvidia6600 GT) then Xgl & Kde3.5

elif ($AthlonXP 1800+)   then Fluxbox

Qt c'est beau, l'intégration des KDE Apps est terrible, l'ergonomie est magique. Ca ne sert à rien de tirer sur la lourdeur de KDE, on l'utilise si le PC est bon, les apps sont adaptées ou non à un besoin donné.

That's all gentoo is about.

----------

## kwenspc

ce serait donc plutôt un truc genre :

```

if estCeQueCaMePlait(DesktopManager):

    return monChoix(DesktopManager)

elif estCeQueCaMePlait(WindowManager):

    return monChoix(WindowManager)

else

    return Console 

```

Perso Gnome au taf, Fluxbox chez moi et les 3/4 du temps je suis soit sous un terminal X soit directement en mode console.

----------

## Il turisto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ce serait donc plutôt un truc genre :
> 
> ```
> 
> if estCeQueCaMePlait(DesktopManager):
> ...

 

moi j'aurais dis : 

```

if estCeQueCaMePlait(DesktopManager):

   if estCeQueCaTourneSurMonPc

      return monChoix(DesktopManager)

   elif caTourne?

      return monSecondChoix(DesktopManager)

  else

    return Console 

```

----------

## dapsaille

et après il y en as qui osent dire qu'ils ne sont pas geek

MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

d'après wikipedia, on peut reconnaître un Geek si il comprend ça :

 *Quote:*   

> 80|\|_i0|_|r |_3 |\/|0|\||)3

 

NB : j'ai remplacé le deuxième caractère par un 0 (c'était un O à l'origine) pour esquiver une 54|_<>|7|=-|2||=- de smiley.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Je vous dis tous des malades   :Laughing: 

Ces temps ils en a qui se lâchent   :Twisted Evil: 

Note que d'apès wikipedia cette partie des geeks n'est pas celle qui faut fréquenter.Last edited by titoucha on Thu Aug 24, 2006 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deja_pris

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> J'appuye kwenspc! Pour moi un geek c'est un gars que t'arrives pas à décoler du pc même en lui proposant un bonne bière etc... me sens pas geek non plus.
> 
> (edit : au fait kwen, c'est parti?)

 

 Ca ca veut rien dire... 

----------

## truc

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

>  Cela fais [...] +/- 14 mois que j'installe gentoo sur mes laptops et desktop

 

oula, c'es tpas encore fini? tu dois nous faire un de ces trucs... tu recode toi même tes outils?  :Razz: 

m'enfin.. j'ia pas compris celui là moi : 54|_<>|7|=-|2||=- 

/me : <-- semi geek?  :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

Aide toi, comme moi, de la toute puissance de Wikipedia

 :Wink: 

----------

## truc

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leetspeak#Alphabet_1337

vraiment je bloque!

5    4    |_    <>    |7    |=   -   |2  |    |=    - 

S    A    L     ??      P     F     ?   R   L    F      ??

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## lesourbe

5    4    |_    <>    |7    |=-   |2  |    |=  - 

S    A    L     ??      P     ??   R    I      ??

on dirait un mastermind ... là, le tableau permet de finir. bon j'en profite pour sortir discrètement   :Arrow: 

----------

## DuF

Moi aussi je bloque... je vais devoir retourner à l'école  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

bah j'avais bien pensé à saloperie, mais j'trouvais que y'a vraiment trop de caractère!

Bref.. j'suis déçu  :Smile: 

----------

## daiji

C'est saloperie ne voyez vous pas les e a 3 barres   :Laughing:  |= -

5 4 |_ <> |7 |=- |2 | |= - 

S A L  O    P   E   R  I   E

Bon ok c'est capilotracté   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## truc

ouais c'était le E  :    |= -   qui me perturbait en fait..

----------

